# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs > [Bot] GWAR-Bot

## KefkaBot

*GWAR-Bot, a bot for Guild Wars 2*




*Website*: http://www.gg-bots.com

Now available for purchase, click the link above!

*Update:
-------------*
GWAR-Bot v2.6 Update has been uploaded to the site

Client Updates:
--------------------
-Added a Previous Point and Next Point function. (PageUp and PageDown on the keyboard or the left/right arrow buttons on the GUI)
-Added a labeling function for recording points. (Type what you want the label to be in the Label input box before recording)
-Added list of hotkeys to the READ_ME.
-Fixed some small bugs that was causing flying to not work properly.
-Updated offsets for most recent game update.

Head over to: http://www.gg-bots.com to purchase or download the new version for current subscribers!

*Features:
-------------*
-Teleportation to any position on the map including inside walls and underground.

-Recording waypoints and Teleporting to custom or downloaded waypoints

-Includes several waypoints with purchase, full map completion, all jumping puzzles, and some misc.

-Fly Hack and Zoom Hack

-Auto Gathering along a set of waypoints.

-Auto Forge runes/sigils or other things at the Mystic Forge.

-Auto Loot (bind AoE loot)


**Guild Wars 2 now MUST be forced to run in 32-bit mode in order for GWAR-Bot to work.**

Steps to force into 32-bit mode:
1- Locate your GW2.exe (Inside your GW2 folder)
2- Create a shortcut to it GW2.exe
3- Go to properties of the shortcut you just created and add a "-32" to the launch parameters.

Ex:
F:\Games\Guild Wars 2\Gw2.exe" -32

4- Always use this shortcut to start Guild Wars 2!

----------


## Merphz

How are you doing the teleportation? Do you change position values in the client and then send the synchronization packet?

----------


## KefkaBot

> How are you doing the teleportation? Do you change position values in the client and then send the synchronization packet?


No not using packets, I'd rather not say how right now.

----------


## KefkaBot

Going on almost 2 weeks of testing now and still not banned. Looking promising.

Will post more about this project in the upcoming week!  :Smile:

----------


## simbnx

nvm................................

----------


## KefkaBot

Updates on first post, added a demo video etc.

----------


## Merphz

As you seemed to be using mouse to forge items, i posted my technique in the memory editing section.

----------


## KefkaBot

> As you seemed to be using mouse to forge items, i posted my technique in the memory editing section.


It is using mouse but it's backgroundable so you can do other stuff on your computer while gw2 is minimized. I don't know why it showed my cursor on the video but on my screen I can't see the cursor moving when I use it.

----------


## KefkaBot

Looking for more testers atm, PM me for more information!

----------


## KefkaBot

Offsets changed from the HoT patch, working on updating now. The bot will be released sometime this weekend for sure

----------


## KefkaBot

All set! GWAR-Bot is updated for HoT and is available for purchase on our website.

Purchase Link: http://gg-bots.com

----------


## skuttis4u

Been using it for 3 days now, got my fresh new revenant from 1-80 in about 10 hours played with 80% world explored  :Smile: )
working very well.

big thanks for making the tool, now time for me to hammer out the hearts in all the zones for close to 100% completion, 
Rep from me and big thumbs up!

----------


## KefkaBot

Releasing an update by the end of the week. It will include an auto loot feature and some waypoints for the new HoT zones.

Stay tuned!

----------


## Farore

> Releasing an update by the end of the week. It will include an auto loot feature and some waypoints for the new HoT zones.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Looks like some offsets changed. Its no longer working for me today. It isnt finding my current LoC or able to teleport

----------


## KefkaBot

> Looks like some offsets changed. Its no longer working for me today. It isnt finding my current LoC or able to teleport


I'm on it right now, will have a new version up ASAP!

----------


## KefkaBot

New version is up v1.1

if you've purchased login in at the website and download here: http://gg-bots.com/purchase-history/

----------


## KefkaBot

*Update:
-------------*
-Discovered a method to sync position without using a skill.
-Expect a new version Thursday(10/29) or Friday(10/30)

----------


## KefkaBot

Just uploaded GWAR-Bot v1.2 to the website.

Changes:
-------------
-Syncs position without the use of a skill, all classes can use now.
-Added some new HoT waypoints for some of the new zones/challenges.
-Tweaked the gathering mode, it should be much more efficient now.
-Fixed a bug where flying would stop working even when enabled.

Head over to: http://www.gg-bots.com to purchase or download the new version for current subscribers!

----------


## newuis

Does this bot help with leveling?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Does this bot help with leveling?


Yes actually with easy map completion you level quite fast. I believe one customer said he did 1-80 in a day

----------


## newuis

> Yes actually with easy map completion you level quite fast. I believe one customer said he did 1-80 in a day


possible to share how that is possible? looking for a bot that does leveling for me.

----------


## KefkaBot

> possible to share how that is possible? looking for a bot that does leveling for me.


It's not automated but the bot comes with full map completion waypoints, you just have to teleport to them.

----------


## KefkaBot

Working on an update, will post when it's ready!

----------


## KefkaBot

Everything is working, head to the website and download v1.3 from your purchase history.

Purchase History | ggBots --

----------


## Farore

So the bot works fine when you use it to get map exploration done, But the gathering part of it is not very good. For some reason after a few nodes the character just randomly dies. The combat log doesnt say how but if i had to guess the game thinks you have taken fall damage when the bot warps to a different location. This has happened in every version.

----------


## KefkaBot

> So the bot works fine when you use it to get map exploration done, But the gathering part of it is not very good. For some reason after a few nodes the character just randomly dies. The combat log doesnt say how but if i had to guess the game thinks you have taken fall damage when the bot warps to a different location. This has happened in every version.


I noticed this as well, it's not perfect. I'm not sure why the character tends to die or fall out of the sky randomly, logically speaking it shouldn't. It could be some kind of prevention set up in the game.

Will look at it more for the next version.

----------


## KefkaBot

GW2 just patched, fixing offsets now.

Will upload the new version to the site when its ready.

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

> GW2 just patched, fixing offsets now.
> 
> Will upload the new version to the site when its ready.



Sweet, will you add some more waypoints also?

----------


## KefkaBot

GWAR-Bot v1.4 has been uploaded to the site.

Everything is in order.

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

> GWAR-Bot v1.4 has been uploaded to the site.
> 
> Everything is in order.


new update out again  :Frown:

----------


## KefkaBot

> new update out again


Working fine for me still, did you download v1.4?

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

> Working fine for me still, did you download v1.4?


yeah, but now it seems to work

----------


## warble00

This is more expensive than Minion but it seems to do a lot less. Am I missing something?

----------


## KefkaBot

> This is more expensive than Minion but it seems to do a lot less. Am I missing something?


Yes minion is Walmart and i'm Ma and Pops Grocer shop. :P

AKA they have a bigger team, more customers, and more products so they can afford to price their bot much lower. If I tried to beat their price this would be a waste of time for me.

I'm not sure if they have Fly hack or waypoint recording though.

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

> Yes minion is Walmart and i'm Ma and Pops Grocer shop. :P
> 
> AKA they have a bigger team, more customers, and more products so they can afford to price their bot much lower. If I tried to beat their price this would be a waste of time for me.
> 
> I'm not sure if they have Fly hack or waypoint recording though.


new update out again

----------


## KefkaBot

> new update out again


Hoy Arenanet, I'm on it

----------


## KefkaBot

GWAR-Bot v1.5 Update has been uploaded to the site

Client Updates:
--------------------
-Added a Previous Point and Next Point function. (PageUp and PageDown on the keyboard or the left/right arrow buttons on the GUI)
-Added a labeling function for recording points. (Type what you want the label to be in the Label input box before recording)
-Added list of hotkeys to the READ_ME.
-Fixed some small bugs that was causing flying to not work properly.
-Updated offsets for most recent game update.

Head over to: gg-Bots.com - Level up your gaming

----------


## xUltimatum

> GWAR-Bot v1.5 Update has been uploaded to the site
> 
> Client Updates:
> --------------------
> -Added a Previous Point and Next Point function. (PageUp and PageDown on the keyboard or the left/right arrow buttons on the GUI)
> -Added a labeling function for recording points. (Type what you want the label to be in the Label input box before recording)
> -Added list of hotkeys to the READ_ME.
> -Fixed some small bugs that was causing flying to not work properly.
> -Updated offsets for most recent game update.
> ...


Hey, I tried to download it just now and its still 1.4 for me. I still got 11 days of sub left.

----------


## KefkaBot

> Hey, I tried to download it just now and its still 1.4 for me. I still got 11 days of sub left.


Just double checked and it says v1.5 for me.

Try again, make sure you're going to purchase history on the website and downloading it from there.

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

it dosent work, nothing happen when i click teleport

----------


## KefkaBot

> it dosent work, nothing happen when i click teleport


Yeah thats because there was a patch, generally if there is any kind of patch it will usually be broken. 

Looking into it

----------


## KefkaBot

New version is up v1.6

Head to: gg-Bots.com - Level up your gaming

Download from purchase history

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

> New version is up v1.6
> 
> Head to: gg-Bots.com - Level up your gaming
> 
> Download from purchase history


sweet, thanks

Edit: are you going to update with map completion for the new zone's?

----------


## KefkaBot

> sweet, thanks
> 
> Edit: are you going to update with map completion for the new zone's?


If I get time, it's a bit time consuming to do. Was hoping someone else would have released the coordinates by now.

A lot of people post coordinates that you can use on other forums if you look around you might be able to find them.

----------


## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot2019

> If I get time, it's a bit time consuming to do. Was hoping someone else would have released the coordinates by now.
> 
> A lot of people post coordinates that you can use on other forums if you look around you might be able to find them.


where?
Been trying to find a forum where players talking about this.

----------


## KefkaBot

> where?
> Been trying to find a forum where players talking about this.


********ers have a lot of different coordinates for things.

----------


## Milt

So just to clarify this bot is capable of doing all the hearts and skill points in the older zones atm?

----------


## KefkaBot

> So just to clarify this bot is capable of doing all the hearts and skill points in the older zones atm?


It can teleport you to the hearts but not complete them for you.

But yes it teleports to all the skill points as well.

----------


## KefkaBot

Working on a fix for most recent game update!

----------


## KefkaBot

New version is up 1.7!

----------


## shyNOOB

Bought this thing to try it out and it just exits 15 secs after I open it

----------


## shyNOOB

> Bought this thing to try it out and it just exits 15 secs after I open it


to be more specific,in one of the PCs it starts working then it says "lost contact" in a dialog window i click accept and closes i have to reopen everytime; and in the other one it just says that i have to reopen GW2 and then reopen ggbot and it closes..

----------


## KefkaBot

> to be more specific,in one of the PCs it starts working then it says "lost contact" in a dialog window i click accept and closes i have to reopen everytime; and in the other one it just says that i have to reopen GW2 and then reopen ggbot and it closes..


I just tested it on multiple PC's and it seems to be working just fine. It is probably related to a permissions problem with you. Try allowing it as an exception on your firewall/antivirus, it appears it is stopping it from working.

----------


## KefkaBot

Fixed for Wintersday Game update. Version 1.8 is up on the website!

----------


## leetdemon

Make a quest bot  :Big Grin:

----------


## shyNOOB

can you explain a little the crafting in the mystic forge feature? how to set it up and all that, ty in advance great work!

----------


## KefkaBot

New version v1.9 is available on the website!

If you already purchase head to your Purchase History to download the new version.

Enjoy!

----------


## shyNOOB

> New version v1.9 is available on the website!
> 
> If you already purchase head to your Purchase History to download the new version.
> 
> Enjoy!


can you answer my question please somewhere? I used the contact option on your website multiple times and I posted a question here and you seemed to just ignore it. The autoforge feature is not working for me and it is really the only thing that i have interest in so can you please explain clearly how it works please?

----------


## K0LL3G3

Does it really have full map completion?

So it can complete all maps of GW2 atm without me having to do something?

and if so does it really explore everything or does use it teleport hacks to do so?

----------


## KefkaBot

> Does it really have full map completion?
> 
> So it can complete all maps of GW2 atm without me having to do something?
> 
> and if so does it really explore everything or does use it teleport hacks to do so?


It uses teleport hacks to explore all the points. You need to click each point yourself though, auto explore is risky like that. Heard of people getting banned doing that when it was a feature on Midnight.

----------


## shyNOOB

> It uses teleport hacks to explore all the points. You need to click each point yourself though, auto explore is risky like that. Heard of people getting banned doing that when it was a feature on Midnight.


dude wtf are you ignoring me? i will drop my sub from this bot srsly ur support needs improvement and its been already like 2 weeks since I tried asking how to use the forge feature..

----------


## KefkaBot

> dude wtf are you ignoring me? i will drop my sub from this bot srsly ur support needs improvement and its been already like 2 weeks since I tried asking how to use the forge feature..


No I was not ignoring you, I never saw your question.

You must window your GW2 and adjust the window size. The auto forge will forge the same 4 slots over and over, you just need to adjust the size of your window until it lines up. With a little inventory manipulation you can have it auto forge several stacks of Sigils/Runes. Depending on your inventory space, I use to do about 40-50 stacks at a time.

Have a look at my video and you can see the approximate size of the window.
https://youtu.be/LPtaQcKi_Jo?t=16s

I need to add in support for all resolutions. I hope that helps!

----------


## shyNOOB

Thank you very much!

----------


## KefkaBot

> Hello. can you please explain how the mystic forge feature works? it is randomly picking items from the inventory. please help i already attempted several messages thru the support from the website and i am paying a sub


read my post just before yours...

----------


## nguyen

How safe is teleport hack work bro  :Smile: 
Im considering to buy ^^

----------


## KefkaBot

> How safe is teleport hack work bro 
> Im considering to buy ^^


I've never been banned, it's quite safe unless you get reported a lot by players.

----------


## nguyen

Will purchase soon, love you confidence

----------


## nguyen

Dont you support HoT waypoints? Man I always fell down and died. Maps havent up to date. Well I stop using it than :confused:
Always fell down and die

----------


## KefkaBot

> Dont you support HoT waypoints?


Yeah I just haven't compiled them all. You can take coordinates from other forums and use them with my bot. Just toss them in a .txt

----------


## KefkaBot

> Dont you support HoT waypoints? Man I always fell down and died. Maps havent up to date. Well I stop using it than :confused:
> Always fell down and die


There was another patch on GW2 today, and they patched yesterday too I just needed to update the offsets.

New version is up on the website v2.1

Download from your purchase history here: Purchase History | ggBots --

----------


## nguyen

> There was another patch on GW2 today, and they patched yesterday too I just needed to update the offsets.
> 
> New version is up on the website v2.1
> 
> Download from your purchase history here: Purchase History | ggBots --


WTF did you upgrade man? every WP teleport hack is under the sea. Lol did i just throw $10

I dont care about $10 on paypal man. Seriously, I just do this to let people know how is your product.

----------


## KefkaBot

> WTF did you upgrade man? every WP teleport hack is under the sea. Lol did i just throw $10
> 
> I dont care about $10 on paypal man. Seriously, I just do this to let people know how is your product.


It works fine for me so you must be doing something wrong... It seems to work fine for everyone else as well. Also I just double checked and did the same jumping puzzle that you're trying to do.

----------


## KefkaBot

Nguyen if you want proper assistance you need to contact me via skype or in PM's.

skype: kefkabot

Add me if you want me to help you because I can assure you the bot is working just fine...

----------


## nguyen

I added you 30 char char char char

----------


## KefkaBot

New version up on the website. v2.2

All users are required to create login accounts with the new client.

PM me if you are a subscriber and have not yet received a registration key to create a login account.

----------


## KefkaBot

New version v2.3 is available on the website!

If you already purchased, head to your Purchase History to download the new version.

----------


## KefkaBot

New version v2.4 is available on the website!

If you already purchased, head to your Purchase History to download the new version.

----------


## sundexin

Is this bot working on Chinese server? If so I will buy it

----------


## KefkaBot

> Is this bot working on Chinese server? If so I will buy it


If it the Chinese Server is on the same patch/version as the NA/EU servers then yes it should work fine!

----------


## KefkaBot

New version v2.5 working with the latest game update and is available on the website!

If you already purchased, head to your Purchase History to download the new version.

----------


## wildsky

doesn't work for me, keep saying restart both, maybe has something to do with today update.

----------


## KefkaBot

New version v2.6 is available on the website!

GW2 must be forced to run in 32-bit Mode now!

If you already purchased, head to your Purchase History to download the new version.

----------


## sonydiaz

please post more about this project 


answers

----------


## c24382286

I would like to buy but your website can not be accessed. Is there any other contact?

----------

